# post you best man made trail obstacles



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey please post your best man made trail obstacles. I need some ideas and im building it in my local park for all to ride but i need mostly freeride stunts and trail stuff. But thanks oh and yes i have a building permit and for those want to ride it its in near Hampton,Pa,..............North Park just follow Black Bear trail ill send pics when im done


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I don't have a ton of pics but here are some tips on how to build trails meant to last from the fine folks at the North Shore Mountain Bike Association (NSMBA):
http://www.nsmba.bc.ca/cms/index.php?option=displaypage&Itemid=52&op=page&SubMenu=

I know the village of whistler has a great trail guide as well...but could not find it.

Also the trail building forum on www.nsmb.com is a great resource, look at putty's log...amazing building.

Good luck.


----------



## yetirider1989 (May 16, 2005)

hears my stuff


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

many more


----------



## yetirider1989 (May 16, 2005)

more more more


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Here is some more for ya...

https://www.pedalhounds.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=119&sid=7c99a46d5417d3ae7e2b0aa8e9e2968a










https://www.pedalhounds.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=213&sid=7c99a46d5417d3ae7e2b0aa8e9e2968a










Gotta love the Island....


----------



## MTBdave (Apr 13, 2005)

*thats awsome!*

how did you get the woody bend/curve like that?


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh, I am not talented enough to build those trails...lol. But I beleive he just found curved trees and cut them in half. There are some video's floating around of it being ridden...one of the links I posted might have it...


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

*thanks*

Hey thanks i really appreciate the help it is very usefull im already figuring out where it will go on the trail. I really like the field of ladders and logs its sweet.i also like the bendy log it looks intresting.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 7, 2004)

http://www.teamsally.com/galleries/tn.php?gallery_id=45

Take a look around.

It may be the midwest, but the Sallies are trying!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

That looks like fun.

Wow...just got finished looking at all the photos from the park...DAMN....that looks like a crapload of fun...good job guys.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

*A drop.......*

Dont worry I got a new helmet now


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

mudpuppy said:


> That looks like fun.
> 
> Wow...just got finished looking at all the photos from the park...DAMN....that looks like a crapload of fun...good job guys.


You call that a wallride???

j/k That is freakin' AWESOME!!


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

free-rider_down-hiller said:


> Hey please post your best man made trail obstacles. I need some ideas and im building it in my local park for all to ride but i need mostly freeride stunts and trail stuff. But thanks oh and yes i have a building permit and for those want to ride it its in near Hampton,Pa,..............North Park just follow Black Bear trail ill send pics when im done


i recommend making a shout out to local riders in your area. you will need help. you will need the veiwpoint of advanced riders. think progression and flow and be ready to adapt/adjust on the fly. remember to post in and not use trees or angled/exposed side-brace techniques. use the natural terrain as much as possible.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 7, 2004)

Khemical said:


> You call that a wallride???
> 
> j/k That is freakin' AWESOME!!


 

There's something for everyone:

Skinnies

















Logs









Hucks









Hucks









and more Hucks









Come to Chicago and ride!!!


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

The Blackrock trails in Falls City, OR has excellent man made stunts, the builders did a fantastic job. Click "My Photos" below for more photos of me riding Falls City and also the sweet trails at Post Canyon.
Here I'm riding the Wall Ride at Falls City.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

one of my favorites. "the faceplanter" a jump to an elevated jump...........

if you don't time it just right... well, you know the name of the stunt....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

marky killing teh bow legged tabe  

so hawt

i think he quit E-biking


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

fo' sho', he's rollin deep w/ the cheezewiz posse.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> one of my favorites. "the faceplanter" a jump to an elevated jump...........
> 
> if you don't time it just right... well, you know the name of the stunt....


just insane...pure insane


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> just insane...pure insane


Awesome thread. All this stuff looks sweet. That wallride is one of the sickest I've seen tho. Thumbs up!


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

*well thanx*

i am 35-40% done with my trail it is a big trail though i have 17 of my friends on it and we benn working for 2 days from 11am till about 8pm were hard workers but what a pay of youll have pics in a week or so were takin a break cause im going to snowshoe for 4 days


----------



## krazykxrider (Aug 26, 2004)

u guys r buildin some cool stuff. me and my bro are almost done biuldin some stuff and our local jumps. not ne thing like this but we have a wall ride., a little whip drop, and were in the process of finishing about a 5 foot drop we biult the wood part we just need to biuld a landing for it. ill see if i can post some pics


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

*thanks all*

thanks for all the good stuff 
im acutally building little stuff around town 
small town near san fran just to play around and have raps up to do so more urdan 
but theres some stumps that i have been looking at the problem is that there in the open so i would have to take it there then back home. 
sorry it took so long internet cable go cut from workers (but i got wood from them 

*SORRY wrong thread*


----------



## RaggleMuffin (Aug 22, 2005)

wow - this pictures - well they have inspired me  i mean that is crazy shiz

keep the picts commin, there crazy


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Well, I know what I'm doing after tomorrows morning ride!


----------



## mx249 (Jun 24, 2005)

*nice!!*

sick photos!!! new ideas for trail. keep posting. thanks


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

most of my threads are awsome they usally get huge and have cool pics or they turn into a showdown between to mtbr posters


----------



## davet (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's a few on our trail


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

davet said:


> Here's a few on our trail


 Drool


----------



## davet (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Wall ride to wall ride. F-yeah ! You got the best stuff Davet.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

free-rider_down-hiller said:


> most of my threads are awsome they usally get huge and have cool pics or they turn into a showdown between to mtbr posters


..........


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

well someone was asking about the same question so i thought id bring this forum back


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

davet said:


> Here's a few on our trail


dude that f***ing cool


----------



## dukowski1965 (Aug 24, 2005)

*here a project i have been working on*

its pretty fun


----------



## skatetokil (Apr 27, 2004)

dukowski1965 said:


> its pretty fun


now that would take some serious balls to hit.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

*Hella*

STINC pwns


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

never enough STINC


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

landing to flat....no really that is kool



kidwoo said:


> STINC pwns


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> landing to flat....no really that is kool


there's tranny there fool. Jsut a little, but it's there. I should know, since it took me hours to get the dirt for what little tranny we got for it.


----------



## Ben Barron (Apr 4, 2005)

zachdank said:


> there's tranny there fool. Jsut a little, but it's there. I should know, since it took me hours to get the dirt for what little tranny we got for it.


Man I need to get up there!!!! Looks like fun!


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

mudpuppy said:


> Here is some more for ya...
> 
> https://www.pedalhounds.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=119&sid=7c99a46d5417d3ae7e2b0aa8e9e2968a
> 
> ...


that stuff is awesome


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

zachdank said:


> there's tranny there fool. Jsut a little, but it's there. I should know, since it took me hours to get the dirt for what little tranny we got for it.


All that **** is dope. How big of an area do you have your stunts in? I've got a couple of spots in town but they're both super small so I have to do about a million options for each line to make it interesting.


----------



## dukowski1965 (Aug 24, 2005)

*my project is done*

yes its a climb from hell


----------



## justpayme12 (Jan 21, 2005)

this isn't realy important enough to start a new thread for, but could anybody give me some pointers on making wall rides? i gonna make one this weekend like 20-30 feet after the landing of a jump. Thanks


----------



## Big_Hitter (Oct 26, 2005)

super cool stuff.


----------

